# Anyone had myomectomy before trratement



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Sorry to crash into this thread. I have been to the fibroid thread, but wanted some ideas from some of you. Has anyone had myomectomy. Any suggestions of good hospitals, or consultants to have myomectomy. How long does it take to have IVF after myomectomy.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi dont know how long ago u posted this msg.had myomectomy on nhs in jan 2004 with miss bevan at kingston hospital.can recommend them.


----------



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there 
Thank you I will find out if she is there and take it form there.

Zee


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Zee.think she is still ther as when i had the baby last year she was on consultant duty at kingston hosp 1 nite.dont u hav 2 live iive in area 2b referred for nhs treatment ther?bx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

After 2 previous Deivf and 2 OEIVF thgat were BFN I had an adominal myomectomy in Jan of this year...They wanted me to wait 6months to comepletly heal before I did my next round of IVF...Also discovered I hypothyroidism which I am being treated for...FInally got my BFP on 1jun 9dp 5dt beta 777 14dpt 9840 will have my first scan on the 19th..The only downside is I will have to have a c-section and deliver a few weeks early because of it...Good luck with whatever you decide and I    this next one works for you

Christina


----------



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Christina
Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy, wishing a healthy pregnancy and bouncing healthy baby. Wow        
Thanks for such inspiration, it is just what i need. I am arranging consultation just waiting for appointment.  It is amazing reading your story, my only concern was they may turn me down as i am over 45. Just want to a baby i wouldn't mind having a C-section.


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't tell them you want to have the myomectomy to concieve...tell them you have really heavy long painful periods...They won't refuse you as easy if they think they are doing it for your quality of life...

Good Luck!
Christina


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations christina.will they do a mymectomy without medical reason as it a major op.i did hav heavy periods.regards c-section my consultant said i wldnt necessarily hav 2 hav 1 as they didnt cut into my womb wall durin mymectomy.but i ended up havin 1 caus of my high bp at nearly 37 wks.x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not sure what the NHS will do as I'm from the USA...to get my insurance to cover it I had to have it be for pain and long heavy periods


----------



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

MrsOwantsababy-I have booked an appointment to see a consultant and see what they recommend. I think it is my fear than anything worrying me. I feel if i don't tell them i need to preserve my uterus knowing my age they may just cut them and leave scars. It is a hard call to make.
Be Lucky- It is the same over here  only have myomectomy or other symptoms.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Zee cant c on mobile.wher ru based and what age ru?


----------



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

Just another day. I managed to contact 2 consultants. One charged each service separately but another has package payment. i am tempted to go for package tempted as will be more comfortable making a budget and plan. I have limited amount of cash.


----------

